# help keel hitting tilt trailer



## hannafarms (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a lund boat with 29.5in v bow. Its on a tilt trailer which iv never really used the tilt. Problem is the keel right at the deepest part of v hits and scraps the frame near where it tilts. I need to know if i need to add roller or if im supposed to use tilt? Am i not far enough in water or maybe to far. In the 1st pic you can see how its set up. In the others is where it keeps hitting.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 3, 2015)

:WELCOME: to Water World

Don't know if this will help you any, but, I bought this trailer originally designed for a 16' boat 
and cut it up and removed all the rollers to suit my 14' Deep V Crestliner.
I find it MUCH easier to launch and recover the boat on the keel slide than the rollers.
A little axle grease in the groove now and then helps with any sticking problems.
On a lightweight 14 footer, I never found the tilt necessary to launch or recover....
I have a pretty heavy 1648 Mod-V with rollers and never use the tilt on it either.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 3, 2015)

Johnny, nice set up. What holds the PVC risers upright? Do you have a bolt through them somewhere not shown on the pix?

regards, richg99


----------



## Johnny (Jul 3, 2015)

yes, There are a few 1/4" self tapping screws holding the PVC from turning in the frame.
The kind that is used to hold down metal roofing on a building. 1-1/4" long. works so far.
If they ever fail, I will just use galvanized through bolts with lock nuts.
I will be moving the lights way up this summer, they still go underwater.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 4, 2015)

I only use LED lights now. So much better than corroded incandescent bulbs all of the time.


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Jul 5, 2015)

Going back to the original question, I have a different boat (but has a "V" that would threaten to hit the frame) and a different trailer (but it is a tilt trailer). My trailer came with a roller at the cross-frame where the tilt hinge is mounted.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 5, 2015)

It looks like you're riding on the one roller and falling off and hitting the trailer. Another roller would help, or possibly raise the bunks. My guess is the roller would be best.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 6, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> It looks like you're riding on the one roller and falling off and hitting the trailer. Another roller would help, or possibly raise the bunks. My guess is the roller would be best.



I think you are correct. It appears that the front of the boat needs to start going up sooner than the one roller. 

You may consider a large/wide roller that gets the boat up and then let the final roller keep alignment correct.


----------



## hannafarms (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks alot you all. I added a roller and made some adjustments to the others it works great now. I do like the keel slide board idea tho.


----------

